# Talks - Robert Harrison & Paul Rowley



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

This Saturday (21st November) at 11:00am Bangor University Herpetological Society presents two talks by Robert Harrison - (_Resolving the crisis in antivenom supply for Nigeria)_ & Paul Rowley - (_The herpetological challenges of maintaining a wide selection of venomous snake species for research purposes)._

The talk will be held in the Brambell Building (room A12) along Deiniol Road, Bangor and the doors will be open from 10:30am for complimentary refreshments.

Anyone is welcome and the talk is free to members and £2 to non-members. Any profit made from the entrance fee will go to the conservation of the endangered Red Crowned Roof Turtle, _Batagur kachuga_.

If you require any further information feel free to contact us on [email protected] 

Cheers,
Si


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

If I could find somewhere to crash for the Saturday night, I would book it and be there myself (only £60 rtn from Belfast - Bangor!).


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Just a reminder of the talks tomorrow


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll be there, looking forward to it. Remember all you herpers and venomous enthusiasts (and experts), this is your chance to learn something from the real experts - hope to see you all there.

Dave


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes I hope to be there as well :2thumb:




I'm going to run through my talk again after I’ve watched Spooks on BBC 3. It is a new talk that I gave last month in London. I would have liked to have added more video footage but breaking my collar bone meant I hadn’t been doing any venom extractions until last week (when I did 35 large cobras & mambas, but forgot to bring in the camera).

On top of all the normal work we have been getting ready to move all the snakes into temporary accommodation, my office and all our equipment while the Herpetarium undergoes a ¼ million refurb and extension. It’s been a case of trying to do my normal work, deal with loads of Students, builders, contractors and move out while the work is done.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I wish I could've gone....Bangor is a little too far for me to travel.

Are there going to be any other talks closer to me? I'd love to attend to learn something.


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Paul and Rob for excellent talks. They were both very interesting


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

natureboyuk6 said:


> Thanks Paul and Rob for excellent talks. They were both very interesting


 
What sort of things were meantioned in the talks?


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Exactly what it says in the titles!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

natureboyuk6 said:


> Exactly what it says in the titles!


 
LOL - Just re-read that. D'oh!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well guys, I had a fantastic day and thoroughly enjoyed both talks. Again thanks to Rob and Paul – I came away with a much more appreciative view on the input LSTM currently has on Nigeria.

Also, thanks to Wolfgang and Axel for the drinks in Fatcats, and Simon for the invite

Cheers,

Dave


----------

